# GTA San Andreas Multi-Player Mod



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2007)

*BEST MOD A GAME HAS EVER HAD*

Download this mod , Install it - its very easy, & put the fix-file in GTA SA directory (game folder)

Download link- > installer ->GTA :: SA-MP Downloads


HELP
GTA SA Multi Player Getting Started

(thank Vimal for the Links)

Come join us online & lets go beserk.

you can find us here ->Server->  *XII.Public | Battle of LS | Gservers.nl*

******************************************************************
*Tutorial for Beginners *

first step-> type any *"User ID"* in name box. (pic.1)

Second-> Click the *Official* OR *Internet* tab at the bottom. (pic.1.)
this will show the list of *"Official"* Servers or ALL servers available.

Pic 1.
*img178.imageshack.us/img178/9738/gtampru1.th.jpg

Select the one you like, right click on it & then click "*Connect*", the game will load now & you're ONline (pic. 2.)

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/1928/gtamp1nc0.th.jpg

*Tips #1*. To go to the "Most Happening" Servers (in Internet List), just click on "*Players*" (marked with Green Circle- pic. 1).

this'll filter out the servers with most players & vice-versa.

*Tip # 2* To see if your Friend (or Foe) is in the server (which you usualy go), then see in the "Players" Box, you can also see their points there.

*Chatting*

While you're playing, Pres *T*, then your msg. & *Enter*.

always have one eye set on the Messages. (when you're with a partner).

*Changing CLASS* (while in the game)

Press *F4*, then if you want to suicide, type */kill* in chat mode, or die like a MAN in a fight

then you'll get the choice of selecting the *Class* when you respawn.

*******************
we hang-out in any of these

=>*Partyserver*
Address:  66.197.126.19:7777

=>*[NoV] - Novocaine [novclan.com]*
Address:  66.197.126.19:7776


=>*Vice City Killaz Official Server*
Address:  66.199.227.242:7777

=>*[AU] AboveUltimate.com [gta-host.com]* (Hydra dog fights )
Address:  85.17.36.105:6622

=>*CrazyBob's Cops And Robbers*
Address:  24.37.46.31:7766

=>*XII.Public | Battle of LS | Gservers.nl*
Address:  82.94.220.95:7777

In *Favorite Server* (tab), click add & copy paste the IP addrs., there after you dont have to search for these servers
_____________________________________________________

************************************************************
*www.sega-16.com/Features/Genesis%20Firsts/Rating%20System/ESRB_M.png
Warning: This thread is rated *M*


*enter at your own Risk*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

*Warning
*www.sega-16.com/Features/Genesis%20Firsts/Rating%20System/ESRB_M.png
* GTA itself is a mature rated game.If you get offended by language,violence and sexual theme... PLEASE do *NOT* play the the game in the first place and  *PLEASE leave this and all the gta threads  at  once.*
I am posting this so that no more members get offended...Thank You.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 22, 2007)

Which net connection you both have?. I have terrible net connection. I get lot of ping timeout here.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

we have ul 900+ 256 Kbps connection,very smooth gameplay


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 22, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> we have ul 900+ 256 Kbps connection,very smooth gameplay



BSNL?. Yea iam planning to get BSNL by april if airtel does not come by then. I gave them 1 year to come here. I can not afford to pay 1200 rs to sify for poor seed and service.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2007)

@vimal, ok we got lotsa online play left, so you can start showin off  in today's session

@thunder, dude this game really rocks, NO LAGS @ All, but games like nfs mw lag a lot during online play.

i dont know much about "ping" thing, but you can try this game.(after u get the HDD), i played this game on servers whose ping status was more than 350, but still no lag.

but my game was crashing every now & then, maybe coz of BSNL


----------



## quan chi (Feb 22, 2007)

well what u peolple usually become in the game. cops??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

No we keep changing classes


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 22, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> well what u peolple usually become in the game. *cops*??



Corrupted Cops .


----------



## quan chi (Feb 22, 2007)

hmmm.in your server i get high ping rates thats why i get frequent disconnections.well can we create a server in which we all from digit can join and play .


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2007)

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/5712/40165349om1.th.png

^^this pic was taken just after a "*Mid-Air Collision*" read our comments (vimal is Arsenal)


Vimal Showing OFF Pics

*New kind of HITCH Hiker* - Parking the BMX cycle on Top of CAR
*img213.imageshack.us/img213/3359/63421280xs2.th.png- - *img87.imageshack.us/img87/8104/51401185xf1.th.png


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 23, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *img228.imageshack.us/img228/5712/40165349om1.th.png
> 
> ^^this pic was taken just after a "*Mid-Air Collision*" read our comments (vimal is Arsenal)
> 
> ...



What happens if you die in the game?. Is it end of the game?.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2007)

no, you again "Spawn" at your Class location.

there are many classes, like Cops, Drug Dealers, Homies, Ballas..., & when you die you can also change the Class (u can jump between classes).


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 23, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> no, you again "Spawn" at your Class location.
> 
> there are many classes, like Cops, Drug Dealers, Homies, Ballas..., & when you die you can also change the Class (u can jump between classes).



What else do happen in game. Do you only drive?. Once i get a HDD i will join you. I need to know more.

Btw do you have a bsnl connection?.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2007)

ya BSNL ul900.

you can do pretty much same destruction as you normally do, but hey! here you can do it with a "Partner"  

you can drive , fly, go inside buildings (which u cant do in non MP mode)

team up & kill other clans, loners....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2007)

We 2 mostly search for lone guys and kill them
If we fight a group we mostly get our asses kicked
__________
Mini tut for Crazybo(o)bs cops and robbers server
In that server dont do meaningless killings..
If you are a police guy 
press t and type 
/tk near a yellow guy
/ar near an orange guy(if not possible kill him) 
/commands to see all possible commands
/taxi for pickup
/help for help by server
/backup to call backup
/piss to pee(crime)
/fart to fart(crime)
/rape to rape(crime)
but before you rape buy a condom from a hospital,it will save you from STDs (which will kill you if not treated back at hospital)
more to follow.....


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2007)

when typing "/tk & /ar" do we have to be on foot or in Cop Car???


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 24, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> We 2 mostly search for lone guys and kill them
> If we fight a group we mostly get our asses kicked
> __________
> Mini tut for Crazybo(o)bs cops and robbers server
> ...



Cough!!. I wonder how many people use it. I think those are very used often.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2007)

I have found out that we have to be on foot near the guy
__________


			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Cough!!. I wonder how many people use it. I think those are very used often.


All the time
But cops cant do it
__________
Visit here for more *crazybobs.net/


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 24, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I have found out that we have to be on foot near the guy
> __________
> 
> All the time
> ...



Nowday most of the cops do that. They are hardly any good cops. In both real time and virtual life. 

Any more commands you have?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2007)

There are a lot of them just visit the site.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 24, 2007)

damn dataone.. such high ping for out of india servers..
most of the games are unplayable due to lag...

are any guys hosting in india?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2007)

you can try the servers which give less than 350 ping thing.

i'm having no problems @ this rate.

the servers which vimal suggests have 500+ ping
my goes goes completely crazy


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 24, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> you can try the servers which give less than 350 ping thing.
> 
> i'm having no problems @ this rate.
> 
> ...



How many goes do you want?. . I think 1 is more that enough.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

Look what I did(one of many things)to s18000rpm
*img372.imageshack.us/img372/92/untitledlp9.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 25, 2007)

VIMAL - *IN YOUR FACE* i jumped directly into waters & better than you
*img264.imageshack.us/img264/2465/40144621ic7.th.png


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

regarding that in your face thing,you lost it as you were not able to perform it in front of me,as I did
regarding those pics,everybody can see how HARD I tried to find *it* in all 6 pics,but there was nothing


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 25, 2007)

ok 2morow i'll jump in front of you


----------



## Chirag (Feb 25, 2007)

You guys play on which server? Me too wanna join.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 25, 2007)

usually->

**=>*CrazyBob's Cops And Robbers*
Mode:     Cops And Robbers SF
Map:      San Andreas

=>*XII.Public | Battle of LS | Gservers.nl*
Mode:     Battle of Los Santos 1.6
Map:      San Andreas

=>*[NoV] - Novocaine | Official [novclan.com]*
Mode:     LS GangWar v1.8b
Map:      San Andreas

=>*Vice City Killaz Official Server*
Mode:     Mount Chilliad v5
Map:      San Andreas

My ID is same- s18000rpm
Vimal's - if you see "Arsenal" then thats him, he's changed it 2 times, 1st "Arsenal" & now "Arsenal_Gunners"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

^^I did Arsenal_Gunners for cops and robbersIt was not accepting arsenal for some reason


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 25, 2007)

Lets meet in "XII.Public | Battle of LS | Gservers.nl" ("Battle of Los Santos")

& do drive-byes


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

Nonono-It has only 2 spots+ping of 484-we should go to novocaine.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 25, 2007)

ok no probs

chirag dude join the Novocoine server.

btw wats your ID???

_____________
novocaine is missing. where did it go


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

just look in official servers,it is there


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

I m in


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 25, 2007)

me too
__________
ops i'm late, it got full
__________
vimal u punk a$$ b1tch, you said u jonin the novocaine server & u joined Battle of ls

i'm in Battle of LS.


----------



## max_demon (Feb 25, 2007)

i m playing as max demon in Vice city killz official server


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 25, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> we have ul 900+ 256 Kbps connection,very smooth gameplay


Is it for full day or just night unlimited plan?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 26, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Is it for full day or just night unlimited plan?



Do you check BSNL website?.

It is unlimited download.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

hey guys how can i join.... plz tell...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

have you downloaded the required files mentioned by s18000rpm.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

*yups i downloaded them... but my OS is vista and location you know*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

good,now install both of them and in gta directory(same in which gtasa.exe is located)and run sa:mp.exe


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

After that what.. finding the server ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes official servers-in particular novocaine are very good.In unofficial servers,Crazybobs cops and roobers and Vice City Killaz are nice.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

it says browser fix one : invalid zip folder... ???  r u guys also online


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

^^Try d\ling it again.
I am not,dunno about s18000rpm and Chirag.We were on novocaine,but I went off because of a power cut..Now they are not on novocaine.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

so cant you come... (yeah it opened and replaced a file samp.exe)
__________
and i never played online before.. so how to add a server and all that ...
__________
I think buddy Vista Isn't Supported its giving 280 errors at a time..

Access violation ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

^^This happens quite often,just "end task" one of them..
have you played enough gta to fly a hydra...


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah i completed the game  a long time back... i stole the hydra from the ship


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

Whats your nickname in there


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

i dont have any .. should i create.. and which server.. and how to enter..  now i got a list of many


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah create a fancy nickname.
For a start join Vice city Killaz.We can have lotsa fun there.
Btw.Remember the mp mod is unstable and the game may crash...
also read the instructions(in same s18000rpm post)


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

ok i typed a name in the name column as shan_cj  and i am finding vice city killaz .we


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

^^Click on hostname tab to sort the servers in ascending order,it will help.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

i found out vice city Killaz official but not .we
__________
no .we here


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

Lol we means us there(edited my post) I forgot to write w in capital,enter in that server i m coming after u
press t to talk.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

whats your name ....in there mine is shan_cj


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

my name is Arsenal_Gunners
now dont reply,just come in


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

it was gr8 man


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

Lol..I will try to show you real fun tomorrow
You can also play wit s18000rpm if i am not there.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

ok so he will also be in the same vice city


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

No you 2 decide on the forum itself which server you wanna join


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

ok cool .. i think i will too meet you tomorrow ... and tell me where you are going


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok 
 I m going to sleep now,its 4 in th morning


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2007)

damn

i missed all the FUN

the *Digit Homies* are increasing

now we got 5 some

*Read here for GTA SA-MP Tutorial*
(First post of this thread)


****************************
[edited first post for a *Beginners Tutorial* & put all those pics here]

Vimal & mine Adventures in Online World -  PARTNERSHIP in CRIME

Slow punk a&& van
*img64.imageshack.us/img64/9536/60378196cj4.th.png

*img102.imageshack.us/img102/5025/56438883lv1.th.png
^^Vimal has a Nick Name for this.- ask him lolzz

Hmm, Nice A$$ Baby (tell me who says this in a GTA game)
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/7351/73511873sg0.th.png
Nice Uniform

Smooth Criminals
*img105.imageshack.us/img105/2711/61015823xb8.th.png

Pimp My Riiiiide
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/3168/90489276ia0.th.png

Faaast & the Furious
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/234/74789428qj8.th.png

Fast & The Furious II
*img105.imageshack.us/img105/5247/39123127pg1.th.png

Water Ski-ing
*img252.imageshack.us/img252/184/90939671zz9.th.png

Vimal doing Stunts ( showin Off)
*img338.imageshack.us/img338/731/51378218oa7.th.png

Gone in 60 Seconds

Doin Fly-by Drive By
*img252.imageshack.us/img252/36/10sa8.th.png

Partners in Justice
*img252.imageshack.us/img252/3050/11nh0.th.png

Three- Some lolz
*img254.imageshack.us/img254/7420/12vm7.th.png
(today dumped that guy into waters with the car lolzzz )

Vimal aka Arsenal, dead, actually a Suicide 
*img254.imageshack.us/img254/6766/13hg0.th.png


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 26, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Do you check BSNL website?.
> 
> It is unlimited download.


Is it available in New Delhi?


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 26, 2007)

Guys i have successfully installed the mod..

now i am on your fav. server 

@S18000rpm,Vimal: What name do you use in GTASA Multiplayer? i am tech_andreas


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

^^come to partyserver.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 26, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Is it available in *New Delhi?*



It is a capital of india. It would be funny if the BSNL does not have a line there lool.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 26, 2007)

WoW what a multiplayer


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2007)

you guys there now in Party Server???


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 26, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> you guys there now in Party Server???



yeah,just come there


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2007)

ok guys' just saw *Arse*nal_Gunners in PArty Server list, i'll join you there


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey man when you guys are coming .. tell me also.. fast


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2007)

i'll be there after 11pm


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 26, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i'll be there after 11pm



Yes and go and kick vimal butt. .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

^^
NOOBS HAVE NO COMPETITION AGAINST ME
__________
(and today I really wont be able to be online)
I will see you noobs tomorrow afternoon,so its better you have some practice...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 26, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^
> * NOOBS HAVE NO COMPETITION AGAINST ME*
> __________
> (and today I really wont be able to be online)
> I will see you noobs tomorrow afternoon,so its better you have some practice...



s18000rpm Did you see what he told to you. . Now kick his butt real hard .


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 26, 2007)

@Vimal: I too come at tomorrow afternoon in Party server.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2007)

who is NOOB ????

*who got his A$$ KICKED so many times in fights* ?????

answer me ARSE_n(oob)al 
__________
i think that Arsen(oob)al is having Secret Practice sessions


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 26, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> who is NOOB ????
> 
> *who got his A$$ KICKED so many times in fights* ?????
> 
> ...



Loool.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 26, 2007)

Rofl


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

hey Vimal !!! i was not getting proper bandwidth.. now i got it .. so i will show you... and you were also not telling me that where you were and what to do...
__________
and s18000 RPM... tell me when you go online...


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2007)

^^after 11pm IST


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

^^Yesterday when the "noob gang" was messing around,I was taking on real clan members and KICKING THEIR ASSES...
@s18000rpm Yeah I am having secret training sessions in which they train us
in "DISSECTING NOOB ASS"


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

@vimal i think you are going to be a master in Multiplayer... WIll wait for S18000RPM after 11.. hey VIMAL try to come buddy.. for some time.... PLZ


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sorry dude,I really cant manage today
but s18000rpm will lead you guys in my absence(Though he is a noob too)
__________
And again @s18000rpm,dude you all guys have to gang up on me from behind when my health meter is flashing low to cause me a problem


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

thats ok man !!!!!  but now i am not having any time out now... i got a greater bandwidth now... so S18000 i will wait for you and plz meet me there...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

^^Have fun you guys(and dont try to take on pros s18000rpm to impress shantanu and others)


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah yeah !!!!! i know you are a PRO....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

^^


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2007)

this ARSE_n(oob)al is a SHOW-OFF NOOB

i challenge you noob.

you & me in Vice City Killaz Server (/fight), 3 rounds.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

^^Can you come now...


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2007)

ya i'm comin to Vc Killaz now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

Be quick


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2007)

had your practice loool


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

*Now Vimal cant say he is  a pro and else NOOBS he was hiding from s18000RPM*

*www.imagehosting123.com/user_images/shan2129/arse.jpg


he also became a GAL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

^^You proved your noobness by calling my tactics "hiding"


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

hey buddy You were so scared   ha ha ... you a re a noooooob surely.....  ..and why you are not coming there.. you are afraid.... of US


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

^^What a first class noob.No I am having dinner and doing "something"


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

i know you are scared thats why you arent coming...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

^^Just wait until I do that "something"


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

OK NOOOOOBEEEE  and @s18000RPM i missed that shot of VIMAL (GAL one)


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2007)

YOU CHEATING NOOOB.

You won the second round by Attacking me when i just spawned in the RING.

This itself proves you are a COWARD NOOB.

& then you stayed out of the Ring, WASTING my DINNER TIME u NOOB

& then fkin changed the classes 2-3 times, noob, time wastin Nooob

You NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB *img181.imageshack.us/img181/5093/nanananaxt8.gif

come again (whenever its possible  4 u), i'll definetly *img181.imageshack.us/img181/497/spanksy4.gif spank you(r) *ARSE*n(oob)al loool

Ok, later guys, gotta take dinner , i'm exhausted, not by fighting, but by waitin


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok time to reveal some facts
Round 1-S18000rpm beat me hands down
Round 2-He got pwned 
*img380.imageshack.us/img380/1734/samp001jn6.th.jpg

Shantanu decided to jump in thinking i am a "noob" and he got pwned too...

Another guy try to fight in between 
*img400.imageshack.us/img400/1171/samp002kl5.th.jpg

S18000rpm got angry on me and started an "unofficial" brawl
*img372.imageshack.us/img372/6250/samp003pk9.th.jpg

Again....
*img365.imageshack.us/img365/7868/samp004ff8.th.jpg

then the final round(finally began)look who is out of the ring-
*img381.imageshack.us/img381/4713/samp005vm1.th.jpg

I won 2-1 no dispute.
*img454.imageshack.us/img454/6195/samp006mg4.th.jpg


So a story told in pictures.
and s18*000*rpm if you are in ring with an opponent and not paying attention,its not cheating.IT IS CALLED NOOBNESS.
For that waiting thing-you know there is a key named space on your KB which could have allowed you to come after me but obviously you were "MAN ENOUGH" that you did not dare come out and fight.As a matter of fact you RAN  out as shown in the pic.

Conclusion:I won 2(4)-1.I agree s18000rpm is not as bad a noob as I thought.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

so what about coming now ... MR PRO


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

^^I am going offline dude.I will be on tomorrow afternoon though


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

ok buddy !!! i will come online tomorrow.. but hey S18000 i am waiting for you


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2007)

Vimal (arsenal_gunners) you suck as a NOOB too


in "third pic" i said i got a call, you noob, & for the evidence look @ the Chat msgs.
taking on me when i was attending a call, you suck

Round 2- i already said you cheated, you started attackin me when i just spawned in ring. you were waiting near the spawn point to take advantage, now if you call this a Tactics - i call it a move by *Coward NOOOOB*

in Forth pic, you didnt kill me dude, i typed /kill to take the phone call, if you had killed me, wud't the msg appear that you killed me (like in other pics).

in "fifth pic" i was typin a msg, 

& the Eyewitness (Shantanu) also saw you RUNNING away from the Fight in Round 2 & 3.

The match was agreed inside a RING, i also called you so many times but i dunno why you didnt come inside

above all why did you change your Class???

I stayed on the other corner of the ring,  so that you get ready for fight (in which i pwned you to HELL just 2-3 minutes into fight & you were dead:


*************
My New User ID in GTA SA-MP = "BMW_M3_GTR"


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

hey where r u coming S18000 ..


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2007)

i just PM'ed you.

ok which server???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Vimal (arsenal_gunners) you suck as a NOOB too
> 
> 
> in "third pic" i said i got a call, you noob, & for the evidence look @ the Chat msgs.
> ...


Lol I have posted all the pics and these stories will get you nowhere.And you can easily see that both times I "officially" killed you was in the ring .


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2007)

you suck, why dont come to ViceCity Killaz again??? just one fight.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

come on sucker


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2007)

you are a B1TCH.

Cheatin B!TCH that is, dont start the fight just when i spawn, you COWARD Punk
***********************
EDITED
***********************

HE WON this fight now, fair & square


----------



## shantanu (Feb 26, 2007)

vice _city _ one the same server  e were on


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 27, 2007)

Both you guys (vimal and s18000rpm). Stop fighting.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 27, 2007)

hey i killed Vimal 3 :0 today BOXING.... 
__________
He is a NOOOBEEE thats WRONG.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

^^Duh I killed you atleast once.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 27, 2007)

no not in BOX .. really when you said me " dude you are better than S18000"  now he will box you


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

Here are the pics
*img366.imageshack.us/img366/6473/94061500kj4.th.jpg
*img460.imageshack.us/img460/5095/48553362uq0.th.jpg
*img460.imageshack.us/img460/3939/96154035cz5.th.jpg
*img113.imageshack.us/img113/4608/43909609yv7.th.jpg
*img459.imageshack.us/img459/2531/82346411zs9.th.jpg


----------



## shantanu (Feb 27, 2007)

I was talking about BOXING MAN.....
and the pics you are showing  are correct... at the ship,, i killed to MANY TIMES AND YOU KILLED ME SEVERAL TIMES


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

The pics the about that "walking deadbody" bug.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 27, 2007)

lool look at how u looked @ my side (frm my PC)
*img119.imageshack.us/img119/3538/samp006gm8.th.png
*img119.imageshack.us/img119/3684/samp003iy6.th.png

i was shooting you all the time, right on HEAD, but nothing happened.

so i thought you must have learnt some codes, anyways i'm sorry if i hurt your feelings


----------



## shantanu (Feb 27, 2007)

yeah your DEAD BODU WAS running and i knived you


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

^^yeah ofcourse you hurt my feelings 


and dude I told you the code,didn't I?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 27, 2007)

wat code?????

/L_M_A

u are a maniac.

whyTF do you Kill me when i'm fightin someone else, this is the sign of Noob (i'm not gonna start this "noob" sh1t again ), jus tellin you, you mess lotsa my HUNTs, either you kill me from behind or if i fight you that other punk kills me


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

^^I just increase my score,so I am not a noob.And the code is
/S_m_d


----------



## shantanu (Feb 27, 2007)

WHOM are you calling the *OTHER PUNK* buddy ....  i guess not me


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 27, 2007)

no dude: i was talkin about the other guys. 

you remember som three guys were on the ship other than us 3..(one was c.r.a.s.h)...


----------



## shantanu (Feb 27, 2007)

yeah i remember  that it isnt me ..   WELL t was a great experience TODAY.. mind blowing i think thats the best game i ever played.. most entertaining... Feels single player is much less entertaining


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 27, 2007)

you know you can even play "Two Player " Missions in GTA SA (not mp).

that too is a mod. but you'll need two controllers.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 27, 2007)

i read that a long time ago.. in the manual.. about taking two player missions.. that would be great if two friends play...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

My score was 56(50+) the highest on server  *NOOBS*


----------



## shantanu (Feb 27, 2007)

That was because both me and S18000 was disconnected many times.. but YOu PRO .. you were not able to beat me in BOXING WAT SAY


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 27, 2007)

@Vimal, wat u startin the NOOB WAR Again loool

my score is 41 in 1 hour. (wud have been more, but my game crashed 3-5 times in that server)

& btw u were playing tat particular mission for more than 2-3hours non stop.

if you didnt even manage this lame score, i wud have CLAIMED u as a *u know wat*

lets stop this War here. & play peacefully

^008


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

^^You are keyboard banging specialist.Gta is not about Melee its about guns and drivebys


----------



## shantanu (Feb 27, 2007)

i know 008 coz my game crashed about 5 times and i was out of the game for 1 hr..  but when i quited the first time it was 26 ... 
__________
Dont challenge me VIMAL.. if this tould have been a LAN then you would have not said this.. ,, i have got a Gaming Certi .. You dont know that... BEst Gamer


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

^


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 27, 2007)

Shan dude  by "^008" i meant Noob (new code)
"^"-N ; "0"-O ; "8"- B


----------



## shantanu (Feb 27, 2007)

Tricking me huh   i know you both are Friends .. but i am not Enemy buddies  


and No one is NOOB HERE.. i think...atleast NOT ME ...
__________
and VIMAL what do you mean by ^


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 27, 2007)

you are CONFUSED now

seriously dude i didnt say it to you


----------



## shantanu (Feb 27, 2007)

Thats Ok BUDDY  just kidding...

but VIMAL what you meant by ^


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

^Above post


----------



## shantanu (Feb 27, 2007)

i know that  ^ this means above post but what was that post you indicated of mine..... well i am going now byeeee.. to both of you... meet you guys tomorrow


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 27, 2007)

hey guys i would like to join in on the fun...

could u point me to the servers u guys play on and may be timings..


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 27, 2007)

*PartySever*, *ViceCity Killaz*.

these are the places where we were last two days
__________
Who are coming NOW for MP????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

I M  
THE KING OF GTA, THE ^008'S NIGHTMARE,THE PRO KNIFER-Arsenal_Gunners
mwahahahaha


----------



## shantanu (Feb 27, 2007)

So mr. pro i am going in KILLAZ now meet me at ship when ever you both come... i am in from now.. SEE YOU THERE... BYE


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

^^Where is s18rpm


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 27, 2007)

^oo8 @$$ its Mr. s18000rpm for YOU.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

Everyone try [AU]Aboveultimate.com


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

hey Shan dude wat happened. why didnt you come back???

our Pro Pilot ( pro...loool) has power cut.

& this guy says racing is boring


----------



## shantanu (Feb 28, 2007)

great man... so r u going back


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

nope. got to sleep now (1:20 am IST), will meet you guys 2morow


----------



## shantanu (Feb 28, 2007)

ok buDDY!!! thats FIne


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

The power is back and so am I but no one is here 
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> hey Shan dude wat happened. why didnt you come back???
> 
> our Pro Pilot ( pro...loool) has power cut.
> 
> & this guy says racing is boring


I did not say racing is boring.I said I dont like it.
And was was up with you,you couldnt land a missile on me,you forgot or what,even though my ping was double than yours.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

thats the problem mr. pro

you were like a Slide-Show, one moment you were infront of me & then the next moment on my right, inbetween flight missing


i had fired 20 misslies at a moment on you,  in my radar it showed it all hit you

& i also fired 10-15 missiles  on a guy on Highway lool, he too didnt die.

later only i came to know that guy was our man - shan

when i was waitin for you guys in LV, Shan came & blasted me , i had told him that i'm waiting there but he still fired at me

gotta improve the comunication


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

^^shan's ping was 600,more than me So how did you hit him.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

Blind d|k, read carefully what i posted.



> & i also fired 10-15 missiles on a guy on Highway lool, *he too didnt die*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

But you hit him asshol,missiles do less damage in that server.You were not able to hit 1 at me.
Only 1 missile came close and trailed me,but I dodged it using flares and loop-a-loop.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

then wat the F is use in playing in that server???

if you cant damage any thing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

^^You require more Missiles *I think*(because nobody was able to hit me)
But you know,did shan killed you in 2-3 missiles


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

SHOW-OFF.

dont bluff around, you crashed so many times into Trees 
One thing's for sure you are a PRO CRASHER loooool


about Shan - ya he hit me, coz i landed my Plane on top of a building., so my plane was Stand STILL.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

I crashed twice that too because my wing was damaged in doing stunts(going under the bridge)


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

lets do it again. now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

Lets go till 3(lunch)


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 2, 2007)

Who' up for a session of MP, now???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

M E


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 2, 2007)

which server?


----------



## shantanu (Mar 2, 2007)

r u guys coming to multiplayer...now which server


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

^^Crazyb(o)bs cops and robbers.But you better read my tutorial on that server first


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 2, 2007)

no time for that. Slots are getting filled up, so better hurry.

meet you there,


----------



## shantanu (Mar 2, 2007)

ok buddies ,, coming ASAP


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 2, 2007)

ooops , server already full
__________
lets meet in *ViceCity Killaz* server
__________
or in *XII.Public | Battle of LS | Gservers.nl* server


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

Battle of LS is the best.I ll wait for you there.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 2, 2007)

wat ^008 excuse, u punk

Battle of LS or VC Killaz????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

^^The slots always remain around 30 there
come to battle of ls


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 2, 2007)

ok. where's Shan_CJ???


----------



## shantanu (Mar 2, 2007)

you guys join i will look for you there.... but do fast 

hey PRO .. and BMW thanks ...


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 2, 2007)

Here are two screens from GTASA MP..

s18000rpm and me were teamed to kill arsenal_gunner 
*img153.imageshack.us/img153/3921/lolyb5.th.jpg

Look we are in river

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/5650/gtasawr5.th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

Team GAY was unsuccessful


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 2, 2007)

hey when did i get into waters???

& Shan, wats up bro.?, y did i get thanked???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

for this you called us to forums?I thought something BIG has happened


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 2, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> hey when did i get into waters???



Maybe you were chatting and your player threw on river..
__________


			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> for this you called us to forums?



yeah


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 2, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> for this you called us to forums?I thought something BIG has happened


 lool i thought i got banned for going Off-Topic

@tech, did u take tat pic. in AP. or is it older one?


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 2, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @tech, did u take tat pic. in AP. or is it older one?



It is current mp photo,i took these pics near the AP...
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> lool i thought i got banned for going Off-Topic



lol
__________
I will come tomorrow at noon to play in 'Party Server'..

Are you guys coming now?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

WTF you made the mp session crap
nope not today


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 2, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> WTF you made the mp session crap
> nope not today



lol
ok i will not ask you again to quit mp and see digit forum


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

BMW dude me and shan_cj are going to PS.Couldnt pm you because of tat 120 second sh1t.Come quickly.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 3, 2007)

hey man i cant get there man.....
__________
hey buddy !!! when ever it comes to choosing player it hanged.. man WHY ??? due to traffic kyA???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

Come To Vc Killaz


----------



## shantanu (Mar 3, 2007)

ok coming.. i think i am geting only 6 servers in my list
__________
yeah i got it now buddy copming along ... and i changed it thanks to you ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

select the "Internet" Tab & now you'll get 100's of servers


----------



## shantanu (Mar 3, 2007)

yeah an i got them all.. THanks .. and are you guys coming


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

^^dude about your frequent "Disconnection" problem, just download the *Browser Fix* again & put it in the GTA SA folder.
__________
lets play in *CrazyBob's Cops & Robbers* server.


[note to shan- sorry dude, cudn't PM you, same "wait for 120 seconds" business]


----------



## shantanu (Mar 3, 2007)

thats fine budddy !!  i am doing what you said .. coming to the server ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

You 2 become civilians and Ill become cop
Civilians require less practice(no offence)
You can become cops after playing 2-3 times
Going in NOW


----------



## shantanu (Mar 3, 2007)

WOW man !!! it seems you are in OC.. great buddy.. you are gone today


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

kids are getting offended


----------



## shantanu (Mar 3, 2007)

^^^ heheheh you guys offended KIDS .. BAD its BAD


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

Oops sorry *Tech_your_future* 

my last use of bad word.

[note- those words are "commands" in that server]


btw you two, where were you guys, especially mr.Pro cop


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

Arrrrrrrgggghhhh I AM BANNED FROM THAT SERVER WHY WHY WHY(cant use bad words too to reduce the frustration)


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

looooool BANNED loool

did you Cheat , coz i too used some words.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 3, 2007)

Congrats VImal !!!! the BIG ben of LONDON GOT BANNED   great 

PRO GAMER


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

Nope no cheat or useless killings
I have appealed to them(like Arsenal manager)to unban me


----------



## shantanu (Mar 3, 2007)

great man !!! hey S18000 did you also got banned..


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 3, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Nope no cheat or useless killings
> I have appealed to them(like Arsenal manager)to unban me



 enjoy HC mod


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 3, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^I will buy a condom first
> And you can "buy" STDs from hospital toowhich you can transfer to others by /rape



Looool.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

going to Partyserver.I love deathmatches


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

@Shan nope

i got bored after nobody joined, so came back here

why are you getting frequently disconnected??? ping problem?


so lets go & party guys


----------



## Chirag (Mar 3, 2007)

Me too banned. Donno for what reason. I went there for the first time aur khelne bhi nahi milla.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 3, 2007)

i think there is some problem in wifi transmission here .. thats why
i will get it right in 1/2 hr. and will be on the server you all say...


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 3, 2007)

Guys how to use cheats in sa mp?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

why dont you try using a trainer

the server will ban u automatically

first you got to get the "scripts" then figure out a cheat code for it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

I am going to VC Killaz for 1/2 hr.Hope nobody gets offended by this.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks s18000rpm i will try


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

no dude dont try, i got the experience, when the "sa-mp.exe" found the trainer, i had to re-install the mod, coz just removing the trainer didnt solve the prblm for me


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 3, 2007)

i used trainer hahahha 
i will not use it again


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

lets go & have fun in Vice City Killaz server


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 3, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> lets go & have fun in Vice City Killaz server



Where? in internet tab?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

I am outta there.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

^wat?

@tech_m, yeah in Internet tab. (filter the player list by max to low)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

I am not plying mp for now.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

why too much of stress

stupid ^&%^&%^&^, by now my torrent wud have been completed


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 3, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I am not plying mp for now.



so are you playing HC mod?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

^^You want "somebody" to be offended again?


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 3, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^wat?
> 
> @tech_m, yeah in Internet tab. (filter the player list by max to low)



vice city killaz server is asking password..whats the pass?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

There must be something wrong with that server...


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 3, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^You want "somebody" to be offended again?



i am kidding bro


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

no need of passwrd dude, just "*right click*" on the server name & select *Connect*


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 3, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> no need of passwrd dude, just "*right click*" on the server name & select *Connect*



Not working


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

working fine on my side

make sure your name is there on the "Client" (sa-mp window)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone want mp sh1t?Come to VCKILLAZ
__________
*img45.imageshack.us/img45/1435/untitledov6.th.jpg

Dude you are on land now,close the damn parachute


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

*img369.imageshack.us/img369/4215/samp000si2.th.png

you see.!!!
all doors are intact.

Blind B1#(h


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

640x480 lol


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

ya.
i'm not a  rich Punk like you to get a gfx card for 10K

but wait, two weeks from now & i'll be playin @ 1280x1024


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

wat???
ur PeeC is 3+ yrs old & in those days a gfx card cost 10+k

my bling bling PC is middle class cabinet


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

^^WTF my pc was assembled in oct.2005.DO SOME CALCULATIONS RACER ^008


----------



## shantanu (Mar 4, 2007)

hey man why you again started this sh1t man... even i too have that bling bling 

gud one naa


----------



## shantanu (Mar 4, 2007)

your PC , my PC and his PC ... 

i know you r a richi rich man


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 4, 2007)

. Big kid starting to be small kids.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

so you bought your PeeC  in 2005 only, i bought my HP PC in "31st Oct. 2005"

but me too using the HP only , not the new bling bling one.


ok back to topic...
MP anyone???


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2007)

^^ come in party server...


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

ok, i'll be there in 10mins.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ok, i'll be there in 10mins.



and also choose 'worker' as class...so that we will meet easily and kill arsenal_gunner


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

*I WILL ALSO JOIN WORKERS YOU WILL BE IN JAIL*


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2007)

Vimal,s18000rpm: I am waiting for u guys...
__________
Kya multiplayer khela,i used cheats and noob arsenal_gunner reported to admin


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

^^Loool I dont know how to report
And how did you apply cheats


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Loool I dont know how to report
> And how did you apply cheats



Trainer


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

^^I asked HOW not WHY.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

NO OFFENCE 
c'mon tech_andreas dude. be sportive dude,, loool, it takes time to get used to MP, even i was always fked in the begining, but now i'm somewhat able to kick other's rear

you know if you visit any Game forums, they call a CHEATER as NOOb

so just practice dude, cheaters fk the gaming mood, i think you know that.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2007)

@s18000rpm: I used cheats for fun...

I killed arsenal_gunner twice by using cheats


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

@s18000rpm-you still get fukedToday I fuked you what, 4 times

@tech How did you apply them???


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> How did you apply them???



By pressing keys


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

^^It doesnt work,I tried that the first time I played mp...


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^It doesnt work,I tried that the first time I played mp...



check pm..
it works


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

MWAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

ya , but you act like a innocent b1$#h, so i stop my car & when i'm typing you hijack it & do drive-by, to kill me

what a punk ass b1^ch
& above you'll call it as a TACTIC. but i call it a coward chicken's tactics

you are nothing on foot 
__________
wat, you noob a$$ (vimal) tryin cheat & now claiming you're a PRO 
biatch


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

^^How do I know you are typing B*t*h
and I am not planning to cheat.
I am nothing on foot huh?Looks like you forgot that sawed-off asskicking when you were tryin to shoot me with ak47


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

so what were you doing all these days???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

Wat???


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

were you playing fairly till now, you always cheated

i've dropped plans of playin with NOOBS (cheaters), i'm going to Online racing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

^^I never cheated bi ch and  I know your morale is down after todays ass kickin.
go and play that fukin 5 year old kids' game.Maybe you can get a little success in that.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

biatch, who kicked who's rear

wat 5 yr old game???

its CMR 05

you cant even beat me in NFS II  looool 
__________
& NFS II is a TEN year old game 

NOOOOB


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

^^Lol you forgot the FACTS too.I killed you atleast 4 times,3 drive bys 1 shotgun and you killed me only once
And dont drag me in this 5yr old sh1t


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

*img81.imageshack.us/img81/5038/samp034cz1.th.png
beat this score in 1.5 hour nooob

& why dont you even ATLEAST try Online Racing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

^^Simply because I dont play racing games


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 4, 2007)

Woow. GTA has infulenced you guys. You kids need to take rest and play other game. No more GTA for you guys. You both are grounded.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

We niggas can pimp anyone who stop us fool
__________
Lool I have 93 posts in this thread


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

yo Mamma, wat up with ya??

btw i have ONLY 76 posts in this thred


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2007)

Are you guys coming in party server? i will use cheats


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

hahahahahahhahahahahahahahhaah -You have just won the NOOB of the millennium award


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> hahahahahahhahahahahahahahhaah -You have just won the NOOB of the millennium award



you are the king of noobs

i used cheats for fun,muhhaha i am happy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

Now even s18000rpm will agree with me in this case.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Now even s18000rpm will agree with me in this case.



U are king of noobs
you got red dot


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

ROFL*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/happy/happy0071.gif*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/happy/happy0071.gif*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/happy/happy0071.gif*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/happy/happy0071.gif*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/happy/happy0071.gif*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/happy/happy0071.gif


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2007)

Next time(without cheats)i will kill your player...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

^^Stop it,now


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Stop it,now



you are troll

seriously stop using bad words

you got the Most funniest guy award in this forum


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

Lol What bad word I used


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Lol What bad word I used



smiley sab kuch bata raha hain

Back to topic: Bahut mazak ho gaya

So how do i go to 'Party Server'?
have they banned me for a short period?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

^try changing user name.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^try changing user name.


i tried but still banned message is coming


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

then sit out for "short-time" cheater


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> then sit out for "short-time" cheater



now working,mein tujhe chhodo ga nahi 

you Mr. spammer,official spyware,troll.etc


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

I am now able to enter crazyboobs


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

anyone for MP?

*[time:7:47 to 9pm]*

@ "PartyServer" Server


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

Attention:Carzyboobs is offline.Come to PS.
__________
I am going to PS.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2007)

u troll(vimal)

i will come tomorrow...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone up for mp?(I know you are)


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

me me me 

which server, not Partyserver, it crashes even before i get connected


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

*Ls sucks-come to Novocaine everyone.
*


----------



## shantanu (Mar 5, 2007)

you guys goin for mP


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

Mps come to Ps


----------



## shantanu (Mar 5, 2007)

where to partyserver !!! no man it disconnects... any other man..


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2007)

*img168.imageshack.us/img168/8791/samp000wd5.th.png - *img254.imageshack.us/img254/6749/samp001vp7.th.png

see i killed you, but your Health meter was near full all the time


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

Dude what are you doing,this aint hot coffee
*img391.imageshack.us/img391/5366/samp027cj0.th.jpg


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 5, 2007)

damn MTA SA doesnt work on vista... i tried everything before i went to the website forum to find out that it infact doesnt work at all..

will join u guys from XP


btw u guys are playing in 24 hours or what.. look at ur post times


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2007)

dude both are very different (MTA & GTA SA-MP).

MTA:SA is mostly just Race .

But sa-mp has Death Matches...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Oops.. thanks for the heads-up.
i feel so stupid. google took me there so.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> so you bought your PeeC  in 2005 only, i bought my HP PC in "31st Oct. 2005"
> 
> but me too using the HP only , not the new bling bling one.
> 
> ...


I bought(upgraded p4 1.5Ghz 256sd ram onboard GFX sh1t)on 5th oct.
SO MY PC IS OLDER THAN YOURS


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I bought(upgraded p4 1.5Ghz 256sd ram onboard GFX sh1t)on 5th oct.
> SO MY PC IS OLDER THAN YOURS



My pc is older than both of you. 7 Years . Now stop fighting.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

I am going to crazybobs for some time.....


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 5, 2007)

guys what server r u on.. i searched the onec on previous pages but found none.. there r a lot of polish and german servers but pings are high


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

Who the F stole my username... What a noooooob


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2007)

crazybob server suck, 3 times timedout

lets try some other server


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Who the F stole my username... What a noooooob


*I DID.  














 (Just Jokin) . *


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

^^I know your pc is not able to run gta


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^I know your pc is not able to run gta



I can run GTA . I removed GTA from the comp few months back.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 5, 2007)

hey , u r on which server?


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Who the F stole my username... What a noooooob



so people are stealing your name.

I will come tomorrow at noon to play san andreas mp


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

^^People??It was you dude.See my user title


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^People??It was you dude.See my user title



lol pagal ho gaye kya multiplayer khelke?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

There are 2 people who regularly play MP except me and s18000rpm
YOU and shan_cj
shan's last activity is 8:01pm,thats even before we started..
I left at 9:21(see my post's time)
And "coincidently" you made your first post after 7:50 on 9:26 min when you thought I am not coming back and you left the server...to come to forum as all of us do...
Then you are here to taunt me
When we asked you in the server"are you tech" you said NO while you kept quite on shan's name-Lame trick...
You did that because you wanna have fun after our little fight.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2007)

^in which server? 

i visited only 2 server till now i.e XII public and crazy server.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2007)

^what?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

Samajhne wale samajh gaye.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2007)

why i will steal your name?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

Because you are the last guy with which I had something "abnormal(little fight)" You did it just for fun


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Because you are the last guy with which I had something "abnormal(little fight)" You did it just for fun



yeah yeah i did it for fun
Arsenul_Gunner


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

Rofl


----------



## shantanu (Mar 5, 2007)

i think i changed my user name three times,,, now the third time noone stole it... but the first two times,, someone stole it and started wrting 

#njasadlk  lkasdj  (i dont know which lang .Sh1T)


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Rofl



kaisa laga mazak

i only stole ur name.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

^^Ghatia


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2007)

lol you guys having fun, shall we do MP now again???


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Ghatia



but i liked it 

Back to topic: Are you guys coming in partyserver.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

um..I am not.I have to go for dinner...


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2007)

ok
but vimal i don't know ur age? may i know how much old u are?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

3.14159265


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> 3.14159265



 

tell seriously...


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> 86



you are too young to play GTA San andreas


----------



## shantanu (Mar 5, 2007)

he was born on forum on may 2005


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

I am 69


----------



## shantanu (Mar 5, 2007)

he is talking abouit age not* POSITION*


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 6, 2007)

guys some tell me what server u all r on.. i am sick of killing polish and german people!


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 6, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> guys some tell me what server u all r on.. i am sick of killing polish and german people!



Party Server


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 6, 2007)

but there is no server named 'party server'


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 6, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> but there is no server named 'party server'



click 'official' instead of 'internet' tab.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 6, 2007)

ok.. I a going in!


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 6, 2007)

we hang-out in any of these

=>*Partyserver*
Address:  66.197.126.19:7777

=>*[NoV] - Novocaine [novclan.com]*
Address:  66.197.126.19:7776


=>*Vice City Killaz Official Server*
Address:  66.199.227.242:7777

=>*[AU] AboveUltimate.com [gta-host.com]* (Hydra dog fights )
Address:  85.17.36.105:6622

=>*CrazyBob's Cops And Robbers*
Address:  24.37.46.31:7766

=>*XII.Public | Battle of LS | Gservers.nl*
Address:  82.94.220.95:7777

In *Favorite Server* (tab), click add & copy paste the IP addrs., there after you dont have to search for these servers
_____________________________________________________
_____________________________________________________
_____________________________________________________
some points everyone should remember

=>never kill any member of our own class, or you'll get -ve points & put in Jail

=> as starters Select the class which has drive-by gun, its easy to kill by doing Drive-by

=>type */rules*, */commands* or */cmds*, (this varies for server to server)


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 6, 2007)

how to kill our own class member? i think it is disabled in Party server..


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 6, 2007)

try it dude, you can kill anyone


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 6, 2007)

superb man.. thanks

i saw a guy named fatbeing there.. wonder who he is.. 
i killed him a few times to 

i got in jail a few times after i killed fatbeing and a few others before i realised that there is team play


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> =>never kill any member of our own class, or you'll get -ve points & put in Jail


In battle of LS it is allowed


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 6, 2007)

Are you guys coming to play mp in party server?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2007)

s18000rpm is "no show" for 1 week +...


----------



## max_demon (Mar 6, 2007)

in which server r u all???
__________
fast , i m free to play


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2007)

I am also "no show" till some timeI am downloading "something"


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 6, 2007)

^ busy on downloading p-rated game???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2007)

3.5 gb


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 6, 2007)

^ do u have unlimited connection?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2007)

Yep


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 6, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Yep



128 walla or 256 walla?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2007)

256


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2007)

Wanna Mp?-come to PS
__________
I am in there


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 11, 2007)

^Not now,busy on downloading something


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2007)

^^See the time of post


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 11, 2007)

I know..


----------



## shantanu (Mar 11, 2007)

three hrs. late reply... HEHE


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> I know..


 No you didnt
What are you downloading

*TEST DRIVE UNLIMITED TORRENT?

*


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 11, 2007)

^I was kidding,i am downloading nothing.

hor bada kar le font


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2007)

Does anyone else get this upon closing sa-mp.exe
*img377.imageshack.us/img377/7675/untitledwg2.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 17, 2007)

read the FIRST post & re-apply the *Browser Fix*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2007)

^^WTF I already have it.It does not support vista completely.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 17, 2007)

hey vimal i think i told you this many a times , same happened with me in vista


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2007)

^^Nope you told me only once


----------



## shantanu (Mar 17, 2007)

no i told you many times buddy!!! coz i am having this eror every time,,


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 17, 2007)

vimal, **** **** ***** *** ***??? (really really reallllllly bad words)

when you know that GTA MP is not supported in VISTA then WHY POST a pic & confuse others????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2007)

^^I knew that it doesn't support vista,but I wanted to know if this particular thing was happening to everyone or just vista guys.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 17, 2007)

Just Vista guys


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> vimal, **** **** ***** *** ***??? (really really reallllllly bad words)


I got this for asking a question


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 17, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I got this for asking a question





			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^I knew that it doesn't support vista,but I wanted to know if this particular thing was happening to everyone or just vista guys.


 did you face that ERROR in XP??? *NO*

if i faced that error, i'd have reported back here too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2007)

Didn't try in xp


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 17, 2007)

I got this error in XP too but problem solved by installing main file from the first page of this thread


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 17, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Does anyone else get this upon closing sa-mp.exe
> *img377.imageshack.us/img377/7675/untitledwg2.th.jpg



Look beautiful. . I wonder what would happen if nasa installed windows OS and suddenly when they launch the rocket to space and get this error. Well not just sometimes even BSOD or RSOD. Hmm. Prehaps to think. Windows is mainly good only for games loool.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 17, 2007)

not Window's fault , its the Mod which is causing the error 

GTA SA was not developed for Vista & the mod was also not intended to be used in Vista 


P.S. i'm not a MS Fanboy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2007)

And way this sh!t crashes so often?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 17, 2007)

which s***??? 

Windows or MP mod???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2007)

^^Oooh dont call me a noob, 'TRAINER' 
Vista never(rarely) crash
I mean the game crash(timeout sh1t)


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 17, 2007)

its the MOD/ server/BSNL  side fault.

this mod is developed by GTA modders community (for free) & not Rockstar, so its obvious we'll face these problems.

these modders have lot of other works, so they cant just concentrate on this mod only.

soon v0.2 will be released, which has more Weapon accuracy, better chatting thing...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2007)

Yesterday I played 'crashless' for 2 hrs. while shan_cj's game crashed whenever he entered(like yours do)
Btw. I understand the mass crashes are because of server.
But I have seen that my game is stable than most of you guys


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 18, 2007)

anyone for MP now???

then come to PartyServer.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 18, 2007)

Please take your flames and personal attacks to the PM system. It hasn't got ugly...yet, so I am just deleting all the posts to bring back the topic on track. Please dont force me to close this thread with any more off topic discussion. This is an advice to all the members involved.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 18, 2007)

no more flames from now

MP again in PS server (party server)


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah no more flames.

I have deleted GTA SA due to less space in my HDD


----------



## shantanu (Mar 18, 2007)

hey buddies, i came to MP but you guys were not in PARTYSERVER, Killaz, cracby bob's etc. where were you


----------



## shantanu (Mar 18, 2007)

Gr8 , but where was S18000 ,


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2007)

He asked for mp in a pm when I was offline.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 18, 2007)

yeah i ended it ages ago


----------



## shantanu (Mar 18, 2007)

means what difficulty ????? whom you are saying, means r u asking or telling...


----------



## shantanu (Mar 18, 2007)

i played it on medium i think yeah on medium ( if there is a rank on third one ) sure.. and yes i am up for MP..  i also have the save games ,, do oyu want them .. hehe


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 18, 2007)

@shantanu

Which graphic card do u have ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 18, 2007)

mp? @ VC Killaz? or PS?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2007)

Ps
VCKillaz is for non serious gamers


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 18, 2007)

You guys are enjoying and i deleted my gta sa


----------



## shantanu (Mar 18, 2007)

hey VC killaz plz.. i can join that easily,,,, and i too played FEAR and DOOM 3
yups 8800GTX


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 20, 2007)

"Punk Vimal" was just an Joke (a expression frm bottom of heart), so nothing serious going here AT ALL as usual


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 20, 2007)

Just keep the discussion on track, thats it. I think you all guys can ask each other if you have played F.E.A.R. or any other game for that matter via the PM system. I am deleting the posts to keep the thread on track, so I would appreciate it if no refrences are made to the deleted posts. Please continue with the discussion.

P.S. This and the other two posts will also be deleted by tomorrow evening.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 20, 2007)

anyone multiplayer now??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2007)

Not now
__________
* In mp the game may seem smooth but there is often a lag .For example-If you shoot a running guy in his head,you will see blood spilling out but no damage will be done.To make your shots effective,anticipate his direction and shoot slightly ahead of him in the direction he is moving.He will be OWNED*
(Works 100% Tested successfully on s18000rpm)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2007)

WARNING:Killing by drivebys is considered a noob act of the first order.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 27, 2007)

guys i an having a problem in sanandreas multiplayer mode.well i use mtnl triband(adsl) 256kbps.speed. and my ping rate varies from 170-230.initially the game could be played smoothly.but after two to three days the game shows connection to the server is lost after 2-3mins even though it shows ping rate from 170-200.well what is the problem then. please do reply.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2007)

It may be server problem.Happens with me sometimes.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks for the reply vimal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

Anyone up for mp?
I say PS.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 29, 2007)

i want mp


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

I say we go to PS(my turf)
wait for s18


----------



## max_demon (Mar 29, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I say we go to PS(my turf)
> wait for s18


l'ts go to 85.17.36.105:6622 this server it is very cool server .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

Hydra dogfights are not enjoyable because of lags.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 29, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Hydra dogfights are not enjoyable because of lags.


than PS is ok


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm not in, these guys just came in to paint the doors in my room


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

So what,they will not paint your arse


----------



## max_demon (Mar 29, 2007)

Vimal , come now at PS , what is u r nick?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok

Max_demon where were you
I nicked off a hydra and spoiled the fun of some guys trying to race on a bridge


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 29, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> So what,they will not paint your arse


 you are a GENIASS



they painted these things (not with Water paint), the Enamel has made me Dizzzy & i'm really gonna have wheezing this weekend because of this smell

there are three doors & a window.


how was the mp, any lags


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah lags as usual,but a little aim adjusting-and opponents pwned
(I love the enamel smell)

wanna mp now?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 29, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> you are a GENIASS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can feel your tourture.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 29, 2007)

Any wanna play Now?????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

I am on as well as s18
PS.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 29, 2007)

EDIT : Real Max_demon

I was out , that wsa my brother . sorry . i m busy in this forum now and 'Munna' is watching ''


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

I just missed a chance to pwn your bro


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 29, 2007)

lets do it then, lool a threesome


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners is in PS,that guy will pwn you 

server full
Ill join as soon as I can


----------



## max_demon (Mar 30, 2007)

Who wanna play now. i m max's bro.I am in Hydra Blast! 2   come fast!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

I am going to Partyserver.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 30, 2007)

You're not in that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2007)

^^I played for an hr. I think.I must have been there

I am at PS.

My score is 40 now
Piyush_hritik named guy was there,acting like a noob and trying to votekick people for no reason

Mp?Ps.

I am at PS.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 2, 2007)

I have limited net connection so thought of playing gta mp on lan .. it was good .. no lag .. no cheaters .. it's fun that way. But my game has only 2 people (me and my friend) .. is there any bots available for lan game (like in cs) ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2007)

mp guys come to ps


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 6, 2007)

Want Pwnage?Come to PS


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2007)

They have updated the official servers with some new ones.
Btw. I am going to ps.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 8, 2007)

which server


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2007)

vimal- LOOK AGAIN you BLIND Bi***h 

they've taken OFF lot of servers  & added just 2-3 servers


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2007)

^^Its down again

Opening now,only 5 official servers-No NOVOCAINE

i am at ps


----------



## mikeon (Apr 10, 2007)

hey dudes m intrested in this... r yoall playin rite now ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

Not now.But yeah once or twice a day.
Have you installed the mod?


----------



## mikeon (Apr 10, 2007)

yea I've done it all i even tried it out... its real cool but I kept gettin pwned !!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

Have you finished GTASA single player?


----------



## mikeon (Apr 10, 2007)

well not finished but ive done finished all the missions... leaving for the other side missions n all that... 87 %


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

ok so you are not a gta noob.You just need some mp practice.
Btw. Whats your internet speed?


----------



## mikeon (Apr 10, 2007)

im on bsnl broadband...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

2mbps or 256 Kbps?
It depends on your speed,how much lag you get and therefore how much aim you have to adjust.


----------



## mikeon (Apr 10, 2007)

2mbps i sed to b on unlimited now m on startup plan...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

Good,so no lag problems.Which server have you tried?


----------



## mikeon (Apr 10, 2007)

well I tried mostly the official ones... which servers are yo all usually on ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

Partyserver,I found it to be the best if you want some serious stuff.
Vice city Killaz(unofficial) is good for fun fights and stunts


----------



## mikeon (Apr 10, 2007)

ah ok I tried it out (partyserver)... i din try vice city killaz tho... wen do u guys normally play?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

Mostly this time.But I got a football match to watch today,but we post here whenever we go to play.


----------



## mikeon (Apr 10, 2007)

ok Ill chk in n join yo all wen yo all do


----------



## max_demon (May 6, 2007)

anyone want to cannect to my server?
59.95.69.182:7777
 i m on 256kbps so dont except too much

i will close within 2 hours


----------



## s18000rpm (May 6, 2007)

ping rate is cool, doesnt go more than 130 

but rit now i cant join , watching some Top Gear on youtube (top gear in america  (part 1-4)


----------



## quan chi (May 6, 2007)

nice video there.you are really a speed freak.


----------



## max_demon (May 6, 2007)

in my home PC ping is 0 LOL


----------



## s18000rpm (May 6, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> nice video there.you are really a speed freak.


 the TopGear crew is rocked (not rock show, i mean rocks thrown at) by some stupid rednecks , really funny American Trip they had.

total 6 parts - 1 , 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 - the end.

have you seen *FAT STIG*  ROFL, then watch 2nd & 3rd part 


Fat Stig loooooooooool


----------



## quan chi (May 6, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> the TopGear crew is rocked (not rock show, i mean rocks thrown at) by some stupid rednecks , really funny American Trip they had.
> 
> total 6 parts - 1 , 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 - the end.
> 
> ...



yes i have .
well have you watched the rocket car.watch it
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN3JjUUdjWU&mode=related&search=


----------



## quan chi (May 8, 2007)

he he he


----------



## max_demon (May 9, 2007)

Guys ,
I'm banned from this server "[AU]AboveUltimate.com [gta-host.com]" 

Do you know any trick or hack so that i'll be unbanned

PLEASE !!!

[I'm Max's Brother]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2007)

Loooooool did ya cheat or hack ?


----------



## max_demon (May 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Loooooool did ya cheat or hack ?


He Hacked


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2007)

so you wanna hack once more?
Go to aboveultimate's site and find something to unban yourself.


----------



## max_demon (May 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> so you wanna hack once more?
> Go to aboveultimate's site and find something to unban yourself.


I had Requested them a lot of times But they are saying they'll not do so...
*www.aboveultimate.com/e107_plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?21364 <<See This You'll come to know all<<

[I'm Max's Brother]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2007)

Whoa!You cheated twice
Find another server.


----------



## max_demon (May 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Whoa!You cheated twice
> Find another server.


5 times



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Whoa!You cheated twice
> Find another server.



You Should Help me instead of saying find another server !!!

[I'm Max's Brother]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2007)

They are banning your IPs.No chance anything can be done.Not at all after you faked the admin's Username


----------



## s18000rpm (May 9, 2007)

btw you're killing the FUN of gta mp, by cheating, which is termed as "NOOBNESS" & that player as "NOOB"...

so... pray that their database gets  crapped or as Vimal said play in other servers.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2007)

NOOOOB


----------



## max_demon (May 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> NOOOOB



OK OK I'll DELETE MY SA:MP TRAINER FROM MY PC

BTW Sorry




[I'm Max's Brother]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2007)

no!no!You may use it further if you wish.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 1, 2007)

mp anyone?

If yes then come to *Party Server*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 1, 2007)

so finally u got some HDD space


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 1, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> so finally u got some HDD space



Yeah 

Just come to Party Server


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 1, 2007)

no can do

no gta sa on my cousin's laptop


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2007)

bored,no competetion


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 1, 2007)

so this mod runs only on original versions of san andreas?????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2007)

NoAsk s18000rpm,he is able to run it


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2007)

I am not able to play the game, when i start the game, i only see the VINEWOOD and nothing happenes?????


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 2, 2007)

which server you log into? wat firewall you use?

make sure there's some slot available before logging in.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2007)

Tutorial:time pass while waiting.
If there is no free slot,press forward and jump,you will be able to see skinny Cj and control him


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2007)

so how can i know how many slots available??????? and what should i click, new game or load game??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2007)

You should read the 1st post in this thread,did you install everything mentioned there?
There is no new/load option in MP


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2007)

well..........i've read the manual from wikipedia, its given that the version must not appear, and if that happens, re-install tha game and i did reinstall the game, now whas the prob????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2009)

I am playing it again(Role play servers)Its better than GTA IV


----------

